# Deciphering the Pearl Izumi X-Alp models



## Chriffer (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been called a special needs cyclist a few times now. I'm trying to find some shoes to ride in to replace the pair of Shimano MT-90 that are worn out. My biggest complaint with the waterproof Shimano shoes is if they ever got wet they would take forever to dry. I do a pretty good variety of riding, bike packing, touring, long rides that include hike-a-bike sections.

My aim is to find a shoe that is stiff enough to pedal distance in, while still good off the bike (yes I realize these are mostly opposites). I'd prefer breathable and cool over any kind of weather protection. After finding nothing better suited to the task than a Specialized Tahoe locally, my online research found the Pearl Izumi X-Alp line. My issue is trying to figure out what differentiates the models. 

X-Alp Seek, Seek III, Seek IV -- These all seem to be light and mesh filled, nylon plate, with laces
X-Alp Enduro II -- Same as Seek, but straps/buckles
X-Alp Drift -- Lower cut, straps, "sport sandal" (no clue what this means)
X-Alp P.R.O. -- Carbon plate unlike all the others, straps/buckles
X-Alp Elite -- Not sure it even still exists, similar to P.R.O. but no carbon plate?

Can anyone provide me with some more insight to decide which of these to get? Or similar shoes from other brands. 

Do they really all have the same sole, and just different uppers?


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi!

I have three X-Alp models so I thought I'd give my input. I have relatively wide feet and I usually get a size 12 or 46 for most of my shoes. Size 47 however is the perfect size for me when it comes to Pearl Izumi. All other "traditional" shoes I've tried so far (Shimano, Specialized, Garneau) felt like torture devices in comparison.

My reviews:

X-Alp (I think it's a 2009 model, probably discontinued in black & red color) - It's almost the same as the Seek except it has a strap to keep your tied laces from becoming loose. It's the coolest one of the bunch for obvious reasons and the most comfortable to walk in.

X-Alp Enduro 2 - Very similar feel to the X-Alp but less cool since the uppers aren't the mesh type. The uppers are stiffer so you can transfer more power to the pedals since it keeps your foot in place better and it's all straps so they are quicker to put on and adjust. The ratchet mechanism also make micro adjustments easier. Walking comfort is almost the same as the X-Alp since the sole and footbed are made of the same material.

X-Alp PRO - Awesome looking shoe! Better straps and ratchet but mostly on the aesthetic side. The footplate is carbon so it's a lot stiffer but the tread are made of the same material. The exposed carbon parts are a bit slippery so I put 3M bathroom tape over them. They provide significantly more power for pedalling because of the overall increase in stiffness. They are still comfortable to walk in but your gait is noticeably affected because of the stiffer sole. It's a bit cooler than the Enduro because of more mesh material but not as cool as the X-Alp (Seek).

Bottom line:

X-Alp = Coolest, most comfortable to walk in, least pedalling power. My "casual shoe".
X-Alp Enduro II = My general go-to shoes. Stiff enough for long distances and still 
comfortable for walking. The least ventilation.
X-Alp PRO - My "performance shoe". Most power to the pedals. Least comfortable for hike-a-bikes but still okay. Awesome looks (in my opinion).

A friend of mine has the X-Alp drift. He hardly rides anymore however. I believe it's the coolest one of the bunch but it looks like your feet can move around a bit inside. If comfort is the greatest priority then go for the Seek. Careful with the laces however. You can swap them out with Triathlon type laces. The Enduro 2 gives the best compromise when it comes to on-bike and off-bike performance. The PRO is the racer type of the bunch. I bought all three since finding shoes that I like in my country is next to impossible. I took the risk and bought them on-line guided by reviews from shoe websites.


Sizing is identical for the three. I hope this helps in making your decision.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

I also am interested in the different versions of this shoe. I currently have straps on my Specialized Sport shoes, but am interested in the Seek III or IVs with laces. Is pedaling that much worse with laces?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

I have 2 PI shoes right now. X-Road and Enduro II. 

The x-road are very comfortable, but run a little big for my foot. Wish I got a smaller size(45). Very comfortable to walk in and pedal power is ok for a HAB shoe. 

The Enduro are somewhat better. I like the ratchet system much better over the laces on the x-road. The Enduro II flexes a lot though, almost too much sometimes. This can be a good thing or a bad thing. 

I'm actually looking to get a stiffer HAB shoe. Does anyone know if the x-alp Elite is stiffer than the Enduro II, or don't bother and just get the PRO with carbon plate. I like the new rubber sole on the the Elite for when I ride unclipped sometimes. I don't think the carbon sole would be good for that.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donkeykong0 said:


> I also am interested in the different versions of this shoe. I currently have straps on my Specialized Sport shoes, but am interested in the Seek III or IVs with laces. Is pedaling that much worse with laces?


I prefer shoes with laces. Laces and Velcro straps are even better.

Pedaling performance of the closure method depends more on the overall upper design and if you have a good fit.

Laces generally can provide a better, more secure, and more comfort fit than straps alone.

Just another reason it is best to try on shoes. The X-Alp line does not fit my feet, while the other PI shoe line does.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

just got my WRX's in, got one ride on them. they are very nice for clipped in, provide good protection, and don't seem much different from my dedicated, cleated clipless shoes.

i was disappointed in the rubber on the sole though, i thought it would be a little softer. it wasn't as grippy as i'd hoped for use with with flat pedals. i was hoping to use these shoes whenever i have my flat pedals, but my old running shoes were much better. so, half of their expected use is gone now. oh well, still fit great. there was a little heel lift when i got them, but tying them tight seems to do the trick.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donkeykong0 said:


> just got my WRX's in, got one ride on them. they are very nice for clipped in, provide good protection, and don't seem much different from my dedicated, cleated clipless shoes.
> 
> i was disappointed in the rubber on the sole though, i thought it would be a little softer. it wasn't as grippy as i'd hoped for use with with flat pedals. i was hoping to use these shoes whenever i have my flat pedals, but my old running shoes were much better. so, half of their expected use is gone now. oh well, still fit great. there was a little heel lift when i got them, but tying them tight seems to do the trick.


Find no SPD shoe works well on platforms, regardless of the sole rubber. Has more to do with the stiffness of the insole (the plastic part the cleat bolts to and the upper is glued to). You need some flexibility for grip on a flat pedal.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I am testing the PI Alp-X Elite, really comfy and great for hike-a-bike, with just a slight loss in sole stiffness.


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

pastajet said:


> I am testing the PI Alp-X Elite, really comfy and great for hike-a-bike, with just a slight loss in sole stiffness.


Just got mine too. Haven't road on them yet. They seem stiffer than the Enduro II, but that could be because I haven't broken them in yet. I am curious to see how well the new rubber mid sole does compared to the older PI shoes where it was plastic.

I would have opt'd for the Pro, but the Carbon shows on the mid sole and I ride clipless/platform pedals.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I got the PI X-Alp Seek 4 and while it seems to fit my feet fine, the next day it made the ball of my foot near the big toe hurt. I didn't hurt while riding. I think the forefoot area is shaped slightly wrong for my foot. Hopefully I can shim it up somehow, else I am going to return them. Other than the foot pain I like the shoes a lot.


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

beanbag said:


> I got the PI X-Alp Seek 4 and while it seems to fit my feet fine, the next day it made the ball of my foot near the big toe hurt. I didn't hurt while riding. I think the forefoot area is shaped slightly wrong for my foot. Hopefully I can shim it up somehow, else I am going to return them. Other than the foot pain I like the shoes a lot.


Had this issue when I first switched to clips with my x-road shoes. Trying moving the cleats back more, towards your heal. That helped me out alot.


----------



## dirtywill (Sep 10, 2006)

that's a great question by the OP and I have been trying to figure out the same thing. The PI website does little to explain the models. Has anybody had any trouble with foot soreness on longs rides due to the flex in the Enduro and the Seek? Does the weight seem reasonable? The website only lists weight for the Elite model.


----------

